# Shed hunting



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't do any shed hunting myself but I found this link on the RTF site.
shed hunting

I'm thinking I may try this next spring, it sounds interesting.


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

Cool link, thank you.


----------

